# Choptank River Fishing Pier



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Has anyone been fishing here recently, and if so how was the fishing?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

you like catfish?


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

*Choptank Pier Woes Continue*

Was there twice in past week --tons of tiny spot and perch (and I mean TINY), occassional small taylor blue to tear your livelined spot in half -- livelined about 20 spot for stripers but no takers because the baitfish are so plentiful.

A few small stripers around but still not taking lures and if the weather continues to be this warm, it may be Dec. until some decent fish start hitting, if at all this year. There are still abundant crabs and needlefish all over the place and some 3 in. croakers were caught yesterday.

I did hear a fella and his wife caught a 70 lb. black drum in the channel recently but I have no way of verifying.

Instead of buying gas for Choptank travel, save your money and jump on a charter in the upper bay or respond to the many guys looking for "ho's" to go along striper fishing and help pay their gas. Stripers are king in the upper bay now and have been for over a month.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

ABluesman, thanks for the reply! I don't fish there much, however I do fish some of the smaller rivers on the shore, primarily for bass & panfish, and yes Seasalt, I do like catfish. 

I was looking for some perch or croakers, or decent spot would be OK too. 

I have a few days off from work, so was looking for somewhere to spend some time, and to catch a few fish for a meal or two. I was thinking about heading down that way & stop if there was anything going on, otherwise I'll check out my usual places.

As far as Stripers go, I enjoy catching them, especially on light tackle and fly rods. Schoolie size are fine with me, as I seldom keep them. Not really interested in a charter at this time.
Thanks again for the info!


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*shore fishing*



bigjim5589 said:


> ABluesman, thanks for the reply! I don't fish there much, however I do fish some of the smaller rivers on the shore, primarily for bass & panfish, and yes Seasalt, I do like catfish.
> 
> I was looking for some perch or croakers, or decent spot would be OK too.
> 
> ...


 if you want perch try under the kent narrows bridge they almost jump into your cooler. also unicorn in millington,md is a good spot as well as red bridge. hope this helps you out.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

MANDINGO said:


> if you want perch try under the kent narrows bridge they almost jump into your cooler. also unicorn in millington,md is a good spot as well as red bridge. hope this helps you out.


If you like perch.. check out North Point state park.. they're full of white perch... i caught and released about 10 in one hour... i kept 2 big ones...


----------



## punkineeeter (Aug 30, 2004)

anyone fish the 'tank recently? i'd like to know how the fishing is, so i can know now if it's worth the cost of gas to drive down there tomorrow. thanks guys.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

punkineeeter
You need to go to the first post and read down.  Must be quiting time!!!


----------



## punkineeeter (Aug 30, 2004)

oldsalt said:


> punkineeeter
> You need to go to the first post and read down.  Must be quiting time!!!


haha thanks oldsalt


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Did anyone catch any trout this year at that tank? I used to mark my calendar for the middle 2 weeks in September because a few years ago they were pretty thick then. Ever sice the Hyatt went in I have not seen many trout caught at all. Personally I haven't caught any in 3 years from the tank ... just catfish and an occasional strper. They used to be real thick up in there. I have not fished there this year as I finally have access to a boat.


----------



## kidwithoutaboat (Jul 24, 2005)

hardly any trout anywhere


----------

